# Seattle or Vancouver / Victoria area 9/5 to 9/8



## uop1497 (Aug 8, 2015)

Need 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom that can fit 4 people in Seattle, Vancouver or Victoria  for 9/5 to 9/8 . Please send PM . Thank you


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 11, 2015)

try airbnb.com


----------

